# First handgun



## buddy_boy (Apr 16, 2013)

*ONLY* 25, finally bought my first pistol. S&W SD9 VE 9mm


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulatons. Consider a qualified training course on the safe handling of firearms and their care and maintenance. If you plan to use your new gun for home defense and/or carry purposes, getting a course in the laws of your state as they relate to the use of deadly force is a must. Obviously, it goes without saying that if you are going to carry the gun, you want to do this.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> If you plan to use your new gun for home defense and/or carry purposes, getting a course in the laws of your state as they relate to the use of deadly force is a must. Obviously, it goes without saying that if you are going to carry the gun, you want to do this.


Here is a good place to start(click on your state)....
Handgunlaw.us


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

buddy_boy said:


> *ONLY* 25, finally bought my first pistol. S&W SD9 VE 9mm


Congrats, enjoy your pistol. Need pictures though.


----------

